# Black Sin 8.0 knackt



## der-JO (26. September 2011)

Hallo,

seit ein paar Wochen "knackt" mein neues Black Sin 8.0!
Am Anfang bemerkte ich das knacken nur, wenn ich steil bergauf fuhr.
Mit der Zeit wurde es aber immer lauter und tritt auch auf, wenn ich gar nicht in die Pedale trete!
Ich kann leider nicht feststellen, woher das Geräusch kommt 
Was kann ich tun?

Grüße,
Jochen


----------



## Radon-Bikes (26. September 2011)

Schau doch am besten mal bei einem Service Partner in deiner Ecke vorbei, die können mit Sicherheit helfen...kann z.B. von der Sattelstütze kommen.

RADON Team


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

